# مركز تجميع قوانين هيئات التصنيف



## أمير البحر (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع جديد وذو فائدة:13: :14: 
الموضوع عبارة عن تجميع لكل قوانين هيئات التصنيف الدولية 
Abs-gl-bv-dnv-nkk-kr............:32: 
سواء كان برابط خارجي أو تحميل 
(( أرجو التفاعل لأن هذه القوانين ذات فائدة للجميع ))
أنا سأحاول رفع قوانين هيئة Abs الأمريكية أو رابط لها :15:


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2008)

ان شاء الله سأحاول معاك وشكرا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 مارس 2008)

انا عندى rules كتيرة بس مش لاقى مواقع ارفع عليه يكون سريع و كويس يا ريت حد يدلنى .........شكرا و ارجو الافادة


----------



## أمير البحر (22 مارس 2008)

من فترة كنت عم دور على قواعد تعطيك معامل مقطع وسط السفينة 
بس ما شفت إذا عندك ابعتلي ياها لو سمحت (( مشكور حبيب قلبي )) 
هيدي الشغلة لازم يساعدك فيها المشرف (( الحقني يا مهندس ماهر ))


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 مارس 2008)

عندى rules كتيره بس مش لاقى موقع رفع كويس ارفع عليه و يكون سريع يا ريت الافادة ...........


----------



## أمير البحر (22 مارس 2008)

ممكن ترفع على http://www.4shared.com/


----------



## أمير البحر (22 مارس 2008)

جرب هاد كمان http://www.6q6q.com/up.htm


----------



## johar (2 أبريل 2008)

ياريت تنزل القوانين بسرعة ونكون الك من الشاكرين ياريـــــــــــــــــــتتتتتت 
محتاجينون كتيييير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (4 أبريل 2008)

cb = displacment / L*b*t*dinsity


----------



## عبد اللطيف يوسف (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكور كاتب قيم للمهندسين البحرييين لمراعات قوانين هئية الاشراف والتسجيل العالمية


----------



## gadoo20042004 (18 أبريل 2008)

انا عندى جميع الrules , بعض برامج هذه Rules


----------



## johar (29 أبريل 2008)

*يارييييت*



gadoo20042004 قال:


> انا عندى جميع الrules , بعض برامج هذه Rules


أنجدنا فيها ياأخي ونكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مايو 2008)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> عندى rules كتيره بس مش لاقى موقع رفع كويس ارفع عليه و يكون سريع يا ريت الافادة ...........



********************

اخى مهندس تامر اين الوعد الذى وعدتنا به ؟؟؟؟:78:


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مايو 2008)

موقع ممتاز ويفضل لثلاثه شهور يعمل

http://mihd.net/


----------



## ahmedaboasem (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

